# NEWS YEARS DAY 2012



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COME CELEBRATE NEW YEARS DAY WITH THE NEWLY FORMED “INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE” FOR THE 1[SUP]ST[/SUP] TIME EVER THE INLAND EMPIRE IS GOING TO CELEBRATE THE NEW YEAR THE I.E. WAY. SO BRING YOUR BBQ’S GET THE FAMILY READY CLEAN UP THE RIDES TELL THE KIDS TO GET THE BIKES READY AND COME CELEBRATE 2012 WITH YOUR I.E. FAMILY. ANYONE AND EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME OUT. PLEASE KEEP THIS A FAMILY EVENT. 

CONFIRMED CAR CLUBS FOR THAT DAY ARE:

LATIN LUXURY
LO NUESTRO
GANGS TO GRACE CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY CC
LEGACY CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
ROYAL FANTASIES RIV. CO. CC
PHARAOHS IE CC
TRADITION IE CC
TRUCHA CC
UNIQUES IE CC

LOCATION: UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK
ADDRESS: 1100 E. FOOTHILL BLVD.
 UPLAND CA. 91786
DATE: JAN. 1[SUP]ST[/SUP] 2012
TIME: 9AM


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> COME CELEBRATE NEW YEARS DAY WITH THE NEWLY FORMED “INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE” FOR THE 1[SUP]ST[/SUP] TIME EVER THE INLAND EMPIRE IS GOING TO CELEBRATE THE NEW YEAR THE I.E. WAY. SO BRING YOUR BBQ’S GET THE FAMILY READY CLEAN UP THE RIDES TELL THE KIDS TO GET THE BIKES READY AND COME CELEBRATE 2012 WITH YOUR I.E. FAMILY. ANYONE AND EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME OUT. PLEASE KEEP THIS A FAMILY EVENT.
> 
> CONFIRMED CAR CLUBS FOR THAT DAY ARE:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:*TTT*


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Who's bringing the Menudo?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

o yes its time to bring out the hoppers 4 this day so if u have one bring it out
:drama:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> o yes its time to bring out the hoppers 4 this day so if u have one bring it out:drama:


 I can baby hop my 67


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Who's bringing the Menudo?


 Ima bring some mecheladas


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Na foo, I don't play that...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 375951
> TTT




Now that's what i'm talking about. Get down homie..........


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Is majestics having there new year ?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

82-REDRUM said:


> Is majestics having there new year ?


More then likely thay will, we are not trying to compete with them we just want to help unite the IE and have our first event to kick off the new year!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


>


 That's a tight ass pic


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TO THE TOP!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> That's a tight ass pic


 Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

BIGJ77MC said:


> COME CELEBRATE NEW YEARS DAY WITH THE NEWLY FORMED “INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE” FOR THE 1[SUP]ST[/SUP] TIME EVER THE INLAND EMPIRE IS GOING TO CELEBRATE THE NEW YEAR THE I.E. WAY. SO BRING YOUR BBQ’S GET THE FAMILY READY CLEAN UP THE RIDES TELL THE KIDS TO GET THE BIKES READY AND COME CELEBRATE 2012 WITH YOUR I.E. FAMILY. ANYONE AND EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME OUT. PLEASE KEEP THIS A FAMILY EVENT.
> 
> CONFIRMED CAR CLUBS FOR THAT DAY ARE:
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:  *TTT :thumbsup: :biggrin:*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

He'll yea its gonna be a good day at the park


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top new years picnic


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:TTT!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ima grill some tri tip that day ima chop it up in thin slivers if eny one wants ah come to my grill spot have a taste test I use red oak wood o dam


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top for the inland empire may our car clubs rise unity for clubs in the ie


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ima grill some tri tip that day ima chop it up in thin slivers if eny one wants ah come to my grill spot have a taste test I use red oak wood o dam


:boink:*Damn...........sounds good!*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*



*

* GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 
SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

82-REDRUM said:


> Is majestics having there new year ?


yes we are:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

82-REDRUM said:


> Is majestics having there new year ?


Im sure they are. We in the IELA (Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance) have been working together for the last couple of months to unite the IE car clubs. We felt what better way then to have a New Years picnic. Its at a public park so there is no charge to come and hang out. Bring your bbq's, your families and enjoy the day. Remember this is a positive day of lowriding so anyone and everyone is welcome. Come by and hang out all day or if you just wanna roll thru and see how the IE is starting off the New Year then do that too.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> * GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CATIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUTTOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT .. I'll be their!


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*Holy Fuck!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

YES LET DO THIS I E TTT 4 THE HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​ 
NEED A DJ FOR YOUR CAR SHOW WEDDING OR DIVORCE?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT IE Alliance!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THIS IS GONNA BE ME ON NEW YEAR'S DAY... LOL!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

* GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 

SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top for goodtimes cruz and IELA new years picnic


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


It was good kiknit with u yesterday sporty:h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump . Hope to see at least 50 cars at the cruise . And 100 cars at the picnic . I.e to the top .. I'm not from the I.e but shit since I live here let's get it craccin ..


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

kool


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ima grill some tri tip with red wood and Susie q seasoning original recipe of santa Maria


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> It was good kiknit with u yesterday sporty:h5:


Simon big Guss fuck foo we slammed like that whole 18 pack of sodas my hynas was pissed I got back to jolly I guess they almost left me ha foo. Yea Guss good times homie


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*tomorrow is gonna be a great day for a cruise . lets do it big I.E ...
2o pm corona park.. 630 e 6th st, corona, ca 

**









*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS. 

WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012

WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA

TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP

**CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM

**FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *














































*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE. 
*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

.TERRY. said:


> yes we are:thumbsup:


YEP YEP :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, good luck, merry Christmas
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

this is gonna be a good day............


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gona have to take some micheladas


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

CANT WAIT WILL BE UP THERE!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our website, good luck, merry Christmas
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks. Happy holidays to u too


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST CAR AND BIKE CLUB. GUNNA BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5: TO THE TOP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ontario classic will be there with about 100 kids can't wait


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Our bike club is eager and ready


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gona take some bully so if u got a dog to show bring that bad boy


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good morning I.e .. picnic is gnna be off the hook 
Cruise into sunset is gnna be off the hook 

I.e doing it big for the new yr


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

its gonna be on for the new years day hopefully its a nice day.:thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

to the top homIEs


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CRUISE INTO SUNSET 

UPDATED ROLL CALL
*Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
ABOUT 10 SOLOS* 

STILL WAITING TO HEAR FROM A LOT MORE CLUBS...LET DO IT BIG​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> CRUISE INTO SUNSET
> UPDATED ROLL CALL
> *Goodtimes
> Latins finest
> ...


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

bigtroubles1 said:


> CRUISE INTO SUNSET
> UPDATED ROLL CALL
> *Goodtimes
> Latins finest
> ...


WE WILL BE THERE REPPIN.....MAYBE A LITTLE LATE AND HUNGOVER LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been spreading the word got alot of confirmations solo riders in the area been waiting for a new years event in our area


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

It wont be as bad driving with a hang over its in the e and it's a free event


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

No park charge no chill charge just bring the family and your ice chest for the hangover


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOOKIN GEWD.


bigtroubles1 said:


> CRUISE INTO SUNSET
> UPDATED ROLL CALL
> *Goodtimes
> Latins finest
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

What's up big jess what u doing up foo hit me up let's play Nintendo


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> What's up big jess what u doing up foo hit me up let's play Nintendo[/QUOTE
> 
> Sup big sport(mayor) just got back on line to show some luv to the new years topic. Its gonna make people see the IE is no joke!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Sporty67 said:
> 
> 
> > What's up big jess what u doing up foo hit me up let's play Nintendo[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> BIGJ77MC said:
> 
> 
> > That's right bigg jess the empire is on the move unity is gona put us where we need to be
> ...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes we are doing it big united as one our alliance meetings are great Ttt ie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey jess u got eny chocolate milk foo or hot coco homies or a caddi yea


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Hey jess u got eny chocolate milk foo or hot coco homies or a caddi yea


Shit foo im sittin here wit a fire drinkin some hot coco wit marshmellows thinkin bout that IE New Years day!!!! All and everyone come out!!! Lets fill that park up till the seams burst!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ur stupid foo u I believe u too doggy ur ah foo hot coco boy hahaha catch u later big jess work just called gota roll to Ventura 4 in the morn night hot coco boy


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Ur stupid foo u I believe u too doggy ur ah foo hot coco boy hahaha catch u later big jess work just called gota roll to Ventura 4 in the morn night hot coco boy


Aight mayor


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Stop calling me that hot coco boy mayors are responsible I get drunk and stupid don't call me that shit no more foo I got a good one for u foo just wait ima bust out next time we kick. It profesor


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*wanna get 100 plus cars out for the cruise into the susnet event. its all up to you i.e.. jan 8, 2012... 12pm corona park . tell your friends and have them tell their friends.. ttt for the i.e*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

What up jess


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT we wil be there homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ontario classics will be there


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Ontario classics will be there


TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

click link and shw some love i.e thanks 


link---->>_http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/319726-cruise-into-sunset-2012-a.html


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sunset cruz its on


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Looking forward to a day in the park, just kick'n it with all the IE family!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cee Tuesday al


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW R SUPPORT SEE U ALL THEN GOD BLESS & MARRY X - MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR'S TO YOUR FAMILY FROM R FAMILY GOD BLESS U ALL *


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

whats up fellas! Contagious CC will be there to start off the year right.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT for the IE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

SOME WILL BE IN THE IE AND SOME AT THE DAM


jorge63 said:


> TTT for the IE


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for this free event no park charge no chill charge Ontario classics will be present we got our family's grills oldies low lows ready to roll hangover or no hangover


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*just got wrd today !!! Their will be a photographer along the cruise route..
professional photos by CHINGON THE MAGAZINE *


CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS













*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS IE WILL BE THIER


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

just wanna say its nice to see all riders from IE making plans to come out and support the IELA first New Years picnic. We are making history people. Looking forward to see everyone there. Pass the word anyone and everyone is welcome to come out.


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> just wanna say its nice to see all riders from IE making plans to come out and support the IELA first New Years picnic. We are making history people. Looking forward to see everyone there. Pass the word anyone and everyone is welcome to come out.


Nicely said Jessie!!!!! We need to make this the place to be. Let's do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

<<<:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ontario classics will be there


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Picnic should be off the hook


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Were working on a hop as we speak


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> just wanna say its nice to see all riders from IE making plans to come out and support the IELA first New Years picnic. We are making history people. Looking forward to see everyone there. Pass the word anyone and everyone is welcome to come out.


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Were working on a hop as we speak


:wow: we have hoppers in the i.e


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I.E has major plans for the new year ... cant wait to see it all take place.. GOOD to see all clubs unite and get to know each other ..


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> :wow: we have hoppers in the i.e


We got some swingers in the e


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

*Legacy CC will be there!!*:yes:


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

Official flyer for the event


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice flyer


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Firme


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ChicanoCruiser said:


> Official flyer for the event


ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> ttt


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> ttt


Ttt Ttt Ttt Ttt Ttt Ttt Ttt ie ie ie ie ie


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ChicanoCruiser said:


> Official flyer for the event


THIS FLYER IS THE SHIT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BigLos said:


> THIS FLYER IS THE SHIT!!! :thumbsup:


To the top


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

ChicanoCruiser said:


> Official flyer for the event


NICE FLYER CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS EVENT LATINS FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

_*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012 
THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..

*_WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

PHOTOGRAPHER: CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

DJ : ALL KNOWN TO THE I.E 

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Ring in the New Year the IE way!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ChicanoCruiser said:


> Official flyer for the event


:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!! "FIRME CLASSICS" WILL BE THERE TO BRING IN THE NEW YEAR WITH THE HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*:thumbsup:EMPIRES'T FINEST CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW R SUPPORT SEE U ALL THERE MERRY X-MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR'S TO YOUR FAMILY FORM OUR FAMILY GOD BLESS U ALL 1ST LADY JERRIE *


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA SO CAL WILL BETHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

I am a member of the IELA (Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance). I’m actually the member who brought the idea of having a New Years day picnic to the table. I’m not here to justify my reasons for the picnic I just want to make a couple of comments. 1[SUP]st[/SUP] everyone in the lowriding community knows Majestic’s is one of the biggest car clubs worldwide. There’s is no arguing that. My question is why would the Majestic’s not feel comfortable or respect what another group of lowriders is doing. Especially since Majestic’s are the ones who started this tradition. We all know Majestic’s started this tradition and we thank you for making New Years day a well know day of lowriding. The IELA picnic is not to compete with the Majestic’s. It’s a picnic for unity. It’s a shame that there are people or I should say lowriders on here talking trash to each other just because they chose to be at one park instead of the other. Don’t we as lowriders have enough drama from others outside the lowriding community? We should all be united and wishing each other well instead of arguing and putting up walls within the lowriding community. The way I see it is picnics throughout the country can do nothing but help the way we as lowriders are viewed by those outside this lifestyle. 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] this is a day for the kids to enjoy as well as adults. I don’t have kids but I know there is nothing better than seeing the faces of my friend’s kids when they see all the lowriders rolling into a park for a picnic. The way I see it is we are teaching the kids of the future to do what they want. I don’t know about how you guys feel but I would like to see kids do what they want and not feel like they have to do something just because they are part of a certain movement. So what we are doing is setting an example for the kids of the future. Teaching them that no matter what city, what county, what state, what plaque is in your back window or what race a lowrider is they are welcome to roll with us. Isn’t that what Majestic’s did when they started this tradition? They invited all and everyone to come enjoy the day and bring the New Year in as a community. I don’t know if that’s changed for Majestic’s but we are just trying to do what’s right for the kids and for the lowriding game. I hope this make sense to all of you and hope I didn’t offend anyone. Good luck to Majestic’s hope your New Years Picnic is as good as the ones in the past have been and to anyone who feels like rollin thru to Upland after they leave Majestic’s you are more than welcome. I even invite you six 2. Come thru on your way to Santa Fe Dam or on your way home if you like. I hope everyone has a safe and great New Years day.

Big Jess
TRADITION I.E. Car Club
Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance Member


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGJ77MC said:


> I am a member of the IELA (Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance). I’m actually the member who brought the idea of having a New Years day picnic to the table. I’m not here to justify my reasons for the picnic I just want to make a couple of comments. 1[SUP]st[/SUP] everyone in the lowriding community knows Majestic’s is one of the biggest car clubs worldwide. There’s is no arguing that. My question is why would the Majestic’s not feel comfortable or respect what another group of lowriders is doing. Especially since Majestic’s are the ones who started this tradition. We all know Majestic’s started this tradition and we thank you for making New Years day a well know day of lowriding. The IELA picnic is not to compete with the Majestic’s. It’s a picnic for unity. It’s a shame that there are people or I should say lowriders on here talking trash to each other just because they chose to be at one park instead of the other. Don’t we as lowriders have enough drama from others outside the lowriding community? We should all be united and wishing each other well instead of arguing and putting up walls within the lowriding community. The way I see it is picnics throughout the country can do nothing but help the way we as lowriders are viewed by those outside this lifestyle. 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] this is a day for the kids to enjoy as well as adults. I don’t have kids but I know there is nothing better than seeing the faces of my friend’s kids when they see all the lowriders rolling into a park for a picnic. The way I see it is we are teaching the kids of the future to do what they want. I don’t know about how you guys feel but I would like to see kids do what they want and not feel like they have to do something just because they are part of a certain movement. So what we are doing is setting an example for the kids of the future. Teaching them that no matter what city, what county, what state, what plaque is in your back window or what race a lowrider is they are welcome to roll with us. Isn’t that what Majestic’s did when they started this tradition? They invited all and everyone to come enjoy the day and bring the New Year in as a community. I don’t know if that’s changed for Majestic’s but we are just trying to do what’s right for the kids and for the lowriding game. I hope this make sense to all of you and hope I didn’t offend anyone. Good luck to Majestic’s hope your New Years Picnic is as good as the ones in the past have been and to anyone who feels like rollin thru to Upland after they leave Majestic’s you are more than welcome. I even invite you six 2. Come thru on your way to Santa Fe Dam or on your way home if you like. I hope everyone has a safe and great New Years day.
> 
> Big Jess
> TRADITION I.E. Car Club
> Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance Member


Well said. Looks like the start of new years tradition for the Inland Empire.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top iela cee u guys new years day ima be cruzing up n down that park in and out to the liquor store fuck it its an open park plus its virgin hudas don't even come by its on


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

New years day we would like clubs that haven't been able to make our iela huntas to speak up and let us know how we can help better ur lowriding community we are in the works of setting up a picnic route in various areas in the e. We will be thanking everyone for coming through please let us know if u know of a good park in your area so we can vote and put it on our master calendar.cee u guys new years day


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Well said. Looks like the start of new years tradition for the Inland Empire.


That's right jess


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> New years day we would like clubs that haven't been able to make our iela huntas to speak up and let us know how we can help better ur lowriding community we are in the works of setting up a picnic route in various areas in the e. We will be thanking everyone for coming through please let us know if u know of a good park in your area so we can vote and put it on our master calendar.cee u guys new years day


What up Sporty :thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

PROUD IELA MEMBER...picnic is going to crack


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

What's happening Louie cee u new years day foo ima be grilling some tri tip foo come to my camp groung


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

What's happening eric haven't ceen u in awhile homie I had just missed u at the viejitos toy drive u guys were looking good out there stay up Stylistics ie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top iela


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt for the ie and the alliance!!!!!!!!!


Latins Finest will bethere!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> What's happening Louie cee u new years day foo ima be grilling some tri tip foo come to my camp groung


Coo..ya ive been out of comission for a bit I gotta get my malibu goin...but I will be there on the 1st homie


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

MalibuLou said:


> PROUD IELA MEMBER...picnic is going to crack


DNT FORGET BOUT CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 ,2012


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Ttt for ie haven't been here in awhile what's going on Sporty should be a nice one when is the next alliance meeting and where thanks


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

lo nuestro said:


> :thumbsup:


IELA , CAN'T STOP , WON'T STOP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> ttt for the ie and the alliance!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Latins Finest will bethere!!!!!!!!!!


 YES WE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

socalconcepts said:


> Ttt for ie haven't been here in awhile what's going on Sporty should be a nice one when is the next alliance meeting and where thanks[/QUOTE
> First Tuesday of every month at the bakers of the 60 and main we will be having a small hunta at our picnic just to give thanks and present the iela open to all wives and kids to the top iela


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Correction. 2nd Tuesdays not the first Tuesday.


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> What's happening Louie cee u new years day foo ima be grilling some tri tip foo come to my camp groung


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Second Tuesday I stand corrected big al what's up with breakfast we gota get together.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*TTT FOR THE "E"!*


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> What's happening eric haven't ceen u in awhile homie I had just missed u at the viejitos toy drive u guys were looking good out there stay up Stylistics ie


Thx Sporty hope all is good with you homie to bad i missed you ay Viejitos. See you soone homie


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> *TTT FOR THE "E"!*



TTT What up Memo..


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> TTT What up Memo..


Big memo ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

eric0425 said:


> TTT What up Memo..


:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Sporty67 said:


> Big memo ttt


WUDDUP SPORTY


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

guss68imp said:


> TTT


What up Gusuffin:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Shout out to all the homies I'n the struggle


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

GOODTIMES I.E WILL BE THEIR TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

87euro said:


> GOODTIMES I.E WILL BE THEIR TTT


TTT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT!!!!!!! FOR 2012


----------



## 92335 909 (Aug 2, 2010)

HELL YEAH!!!!!!!! THE HOOD LIFE C.C WILL BE THEIR...


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> *TTT FOR THE "E"!*


TTT for BIG MEMO AND E:worship:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TTT FOR ALL THE I.E. LOWRIDERS. WISH U GUYS GREAT SUCSESS ON UR FIRST PICNIC. I KNOW SOME REAL I.E. HOMIES OUT THERE, AND ALTHOUGH I'D LOVE TO SEE U GUYS AT SANTA FE DAM, YOU GUYS HAVE ALWAYS SUPPOTED THE MAJESTICS AND I (speaking for myself) UNDERSTAND THE DIRECTION IELA IS GOING... MUCH LOVE "MAJESTICS PRESIDENT" CHINA MAN


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LET'S DO THIS


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

eric0425 said:


> What up Gusuffin:


I'm trying to make it to this event it's Gona be of the hook.. But I'm on call that weekend so hopefully , no calls!


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

MERRY XMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE IE LOWRIDER HOMIES OUT THERE!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm: TO THE TOP :nicoderm:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> I'm trying to make it to this event it's Gona be of the hook.. But I'm on call that weekend so hopefully , no calls!


Whats up Gus gotta finally check out your ride in person, saw it on the Lowrider Magazine and emailed you right away, so hopefully your able to make it!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD DAY I HAVE A GREAT FEELNG ABOUT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!
TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> TTT FOR ALL THE I.E. LOWRIDERS. WISH U GUYS GREAT SUCSESS ON UR FIRST PICNIC. I KNOW SOME REAL I.E. HOMIES OUT THERE, AND ALTHOUGH I'D LOVE TO SEE U GUYS AT SANTA FE DAM, YOU GUYS HAVE ALWAYS SUPPOTED THE MAJESTICS AND I (speaking for myself) UNDERSTAND THE DIRECTION IELA IS GOING... MUCH LOVE "MAJESTICS PRESIDENT" CHINA MAN


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WOW!!!!!! Big Props to China Man and Majestics
ttt



bigtroubles1 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD









ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
ABOUT 16 SOLOS**
*​


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> TTT FOR ALL THE I.E. LOWRIDERS. WISH U GUYS GREAT SUCSESS ON UR FIRST PICNIC. I KNOW SOME REAL I.E. HOMIES OUT THERE, AND ALTHOUGH I'D LOVE TO SEE U GUYS AT SANTA FE DAM, YOU GUYS HAVE ALWAYS SUPPOTED THE MAJESTICS AND I (speaking for myself) UNDERSTAND THE DIRECTION IELA IS GOING... MUCH LOVE "MAJESTICS PRESIDENT" CHINA MAN


Gracias thank u for the understanding of our movement and the positive word u left before us much love and respect per IELA gracias


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Whats up Gus gotta finally check out your ride in person, saw it on the Lowrider Magazine and emailed you right away, so hopefully your able to make it!


Same thing with two of our members there gona be there on call with their tow truck


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

JUST A WEEK AWAY FOR THIS EVENT!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Its getting close


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> TTT FOR ALL THE I.E. LOWRIDERS. WISH U GUYS GREAT SUCSESS ON UR FIRST PICNIC. I KNOW SOME REAL I.E. HOMIES OUT THERE, AND ALTHOUGH I'D LOVE TO SEE U GUYS AT SANTA FE DAM, YOU GUYS HAVE ALWAYS SUPPOTED THE MAJESTICS AND I (speaking for myself) UNDERSTAND THE DIRECTION IELA IS GOING... MUCH LOVE "MAJESTICS PRESIDENT" CHINA MAN


Thanks for the support. Have a great New Years Day


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Our club can't wait


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Our club can't wait


X2 homie.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

X3 holmes


ElProfeJose said:


> X2 homie.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Only days away!!!!!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA SO CAL WILL BETHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

baldylatino said:


> Whats up Gus gotta finally check out your ride in person, saw it on the Lowrider Magazine and emailed you right away, so hopefully your able to make it!


Orale Ricardo ... Hope to see u their bro, hey u bringing the 70?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker;14947552new said:


> X3 holmes


Hahaha its gona feel good pulling out the lowlow new years day me x4


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dam Guss that Lowrider spread was bad ass I was telling some of my primos that live in temecula and are not in the Lowrider ceen just build lowlows that ur my homie as we we re going through the lrm and they told me quit lying u don't him. Shit!!!!!!!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Dam Guss that Lowrider spread was bad ass I was telling some of my primos that live in temecula and are not in the Lowrider ceen just build lowlows that ur my homie as we we re going through the lrm and they told me quit lying u don't him. Shit!!!!!!!


Hahaha you a foo Sporty gracias homie. I'm really looking forward for newyears day it always a pleasure to kikit with thee ONTARIO CLASSICS CC. :h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Counting the days


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Merry christmas everyone.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Next Sunday!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ChicanoCruiser said:


> Official flyer for the event


:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

SIX DAYS LEFT :nicoderm:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

See ya Sunday!!!!


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

5 more days.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ttt


Just got word Oc Lowrider alliance will be shooting our way they wana support and meet the inland empires alliance to the top ie its only the beginning we got a good positive thing going stay up homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> Hahaha you a foo Sporty gracias homie. I'm really looking forward for newyears day it always a pleasure to kikit with thee ONTARIO CLASSICS CC. :h5:


The feeling mutual big Guss I feel right at home with u and the rest of the traffic members just this time we gota take it easy with the 18 packs foo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Just got word Oc Lowrider alliance will be shooting our way they wana support and meet the inland empires alliance to the top ie its only the beginning we got a good positive thing going stay up homies


Right on!!!! A toad madre. You better bring more tri tip sporty.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ha homie


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD DAY I HAVE A GREAT FEELNG ABOUT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

yup!!!!!!



lo nuestro said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> :thumbsup:


Ttt lo Nuestro


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> :thumbsup:


Ttt for our picnic there's been alot of buzz going round that's a good thing everybodys been posting it on facebook also lots of buzz


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

lmao ttt


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Starting to get stuff ready


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Excited !!!!! TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

<a href="http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i...98247_164451600299911_480338_1317898436_n.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i...98247_164451600299911_480338_1317898436_n.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


>


:thumbsup: JUST 3 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!:boink:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

ALMOST TIME


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


>


:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*TTT!!!*


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC GETTING READY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Almost there.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*We will be there to support and to have fun.....








*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> The feeling mutual big Guss I feel right at home with u and the rest of the traffic members just this time we gota take it easy with the 18 packs foo


Simon!. Puro diet pepsi for me this time..:thumbsup:


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB AND CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*:thumbsup::wave:EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT SEE U ALL SUNDAY 
*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top Ttt Ttt Ttt Ttt Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE SEE YOU TOMORROW :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big day!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It's gonna be a beautiful day tomorrow !!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

4 1/2 hour of sleep bump.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*See everyone tomorrow...."Happy New Years"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT !!! HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!! FROM THE LATIN LUXURY FAM!!!!!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> *TTT!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

whats up oscar go ck. us out @ the memorial park in upland will have alot of food take the family & the lolo out bro happy new yrs!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LATINS FINEST PACKED AND READY TO ROLL OUT TOMORROW


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:around:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Latins finest rollin in gewd later on tuhday


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Latins finest rollin in gewd later on tuhday


Yeah. What ever u said?!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top iela picnic to the top big ie


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> whats up oscar go ck. us out @ the memorial park in upland will have alot of food take the family & the lolo out bro happy new yrs!


:wave:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> View attachment 414916


TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup: Great turn out!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

[h=6]I would like to thank all the clubs that made today a sucess. It was all of us together that make the alliance work. We are going full bore for 2012. The Sargent of Upland PD stopped by our group to ask what was going on and who was in charge. I explained the alliance and gave him a copy of the mission statement. He asked that next time we get a permit, but was impressed wih how family orianted it was. He commented on all the kids having a good time!! The park looked clean when we left we could have done a better job cleaning but it was not bad. Thank you IE for a great day!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:[/h]


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> [h=6]I would like to thank all the clubs that made today a sucess. It was all of us together that make the alliance work. We are going full bore for 2012. The Sargent of Upland PD stopped by our group to ask what was going on and who was in charge. I explained the alliance and gave him a copy of the mission statement. He asked that next time we get a permit, but was impressed wih how family orianted it was. He commented on all the kids having a good time!! The park looked clean when we left we could have done a better job cleaning but it was not bad. Thank you IE for a great day!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:[/h]



TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Where is all the pictures at, I know everyone was taking pictures except for me, could not find my camera this morning!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LATINS FINEST FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME GREAT JOB I.E. :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

lowdude13 said:


> LATINS FINEST FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME GREAT JOB I.E. :thumbsup:
> View attachment 415045


That is a Great Picture!! What a good looking group!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I heard it was a good turnout, Much props to MAJESTICS for a good turnout.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks bro! great turn out lets keep the alliance going strong!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

mr.glasshouse said:


> I heard it was a good turnout, Much props to MAJESTICS for a good turnout.


Think you got the wrong topic, this Was the IE event and the props go to all the clubs of the IE that came out and support this event!! also all the solo riders and the brothers from outside the IE that came to show us support for our Alliance!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

PLEASE DON'T FORGET NEXT SUNDAY 12PM CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET . CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA 
WE HAVE A JUMPER , DJ AND STREET TACOS AFTER THE CRUISE .. 12PM MEET UP 1PM ROLL OUT


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*:thumbsup:EMPIRE'S FINEST CC HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY WITH FAMILY & FRIEND'S GOOD TRUN OUT WE ALL NEED TO KEEP THIS GOING 
*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

Great turn out today...its good to see the IE keeping the lowrider lifestyle alive and positive...i'll be out there soon, just waiting on this laggin' ass painter


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

What a way to start off 2012!!!!!! What a great day!!!! What more could we ask for? It was a beautiful California day, lowriders shinning, grills grilling and everyone came out to show that they want to make a difference in this Lowrider Lifestyle. The Alliance has been up and running for a little over 6 months and the first event was a total success. There was over 40 car clubs and over 350 cars in attendance. Let’s not forget the solo riders doing it big also. Just imagine the future events!!! I feel honored to be able to be part of such a great movement. Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance definitely made an impact on the lowrider scene today. To the Top for the IELA!!!!!!!!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

mr.glasshouse said:


> I heard it was a good turnout, Much props to MAJESTICS for a good turnout.


3000 PLUS HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> What a way to start off 2012!!!!!! What a great day!!!! What more could we ask for? It was a beautiful California day, lowriders shinning, grills grilling and everyone came out to show that they want to make a difference in this Lowrider Lifestyle. The Alliance has been up and running for a little over 6 months and the first event was a total success. There was over 40 car clubs and over 350 cars in attendance. Let’s not forget the solo riders doing it big also. Just imagine the future events!!! I feel honored to be able to be part of such a great movement. Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance definitely made an impact on the lowrider scene today. To the Top for the IELA!!!!!!!!


Not Bad at All for the first one.It only gets better.It was Nice.Enjoyed it.:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Great turnout for the first event, alot of clubs, beautifull ass rides, and atmosphere was perfect. Great job I.E.L.A., worth the ride from Palmdale. Sorry only took a few pics...



































*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice Event Can't Wait For Next Years!!!

http://s549.photobucket.com/albums/ii393/groovinruben/Inlandhttp://s549.photobucket.com/albums/ii393/groovinruben/Inland Empire Lowrider Picnic 1-1-2012/?action=view&current=IMG_9118.jpg


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Jesse for the Pictures....


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Thx for postin the pics Alex


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Not Bad at All for the first one.It only gets better.It was Nice.Enjoyed it.:thumbsup:


Were waiting for you Rich... Let me know when your ready!!


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks to everybody who attended and showed support, the fam. had a good time.:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> What a way to start off 2012!!!!!! What a great day!!!! What more could we ask for? It was a beautiful California day, lowriders shinning, grills grilling and everyone came out to show that they want to make a difference in this Lowrider Lifestyle. The Alliance has been up and running for a little over 6 months and the first event was a total success. There was over 40 car clubs and over 350 cars in attendance. Let’s not forget the solo riders doing it big also. Just imagine the future events!!! I feel honored to be able to be part of such a great movement. Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance definitely made an impact on the lowrider scene today. To the Top for the IELA!!!!!!!!


Thats Right!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT for the I.E.L.A. TRAFFIC CC had a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It was good to see you out there Gus. The 68 looks great. Can't wait for mine to be done.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Were waiting for you Rich... Let me know when your ready!!


Thanks Alex..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*NEXT SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET .
JAN 8 , 2012 :...............12PM MEET UP ........1PM ROLL OUT
WE HAVE A JUMPER , DJ AND TACO MAN AFTER THE CRUISE .....




*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TURNOUT . SRRY COULDN'T MAKE IT . G TIMES HAD TO SUPPORT OUR STATE TO STATE CHAPTERS IN LA AND WEN WE ROLLED TO UPLAND EVERYONE WAS GONE . =~\


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

we had a great turn out clean rides as far as the eye could see. proud to be part of this event. thanks for all that came out.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES I.E and O.C chapter had a good time


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Off the hook. I know Latins Finest was having a good time!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

I WAS NOT ABLE TO MAKE IT HOWEVER GLAD SOME OF THE STYLISTICS I.E MEMEBERS WERE ABLE TO. GLAD TO HERE IT WAS A GREAT TURNOUT.


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD A GREAT TIME AT THIS EVENT TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

eric0425 said:


> I WAS NOT ABLE TO MAKE IT HOWEVER GLAD SOME OF THE STYLISTICS I.E MEMEBERS WERE ABLE TO. GLAD TO HERE IT WAS A GREAT TURNOUT.


We tried getting there earlier but ran into a couple of obstacles. Congrats on the successful turnout.:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> We tried getting there earlier but ran into a couple of obstacles. Congrats on the successful turnout.:thumbsup:


It was good to see you guys out there!! Don't forget our meeting on the 10th I will text you!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


Nice pic homies beautiful pic


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Not Bad at All for the first one.It only gets better.It was Nice.Enjoyed it.:thumbsup:


That's right big jess we had a huge success ive never seen that park so full of familys did I cee the playground it had about 200 kids dam it was beautiful


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

andyodukes66 said:


>


Thanks andy for all the nice pics good work homie it was a pleasure meeting you to the top lo Nuestro u guys were looking good homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

I wana thank the orange county alliance for coming to our iela first annual picnic and attending our meeting to the top orange county alliance Gracias it was a pleasure meeting u guys per sporty Ontario classics inland empire Lowrider alliance thank you


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Think you got the wrong topic, this Was the IE event and the props go to all the clubs of the IE that came out and support this event!! also all the solo riders and the brothers from outside the IE that came to show us support for our Alliance!!


:yes:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Sporty67 said:


> Thanks andy for all the nice pics good work homie it was a pleasure meeting you to the top lo Nuestro u guys were looking good homies



*Thanks Sporty67, I had alot of fun, Beautiful day & rides who can ask for more. It was good to meet you too, too bad we didn't get to talk more. But we'll see each other again this year. Take care homie.*


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)




----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)




----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)




----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Even though I sold my car a couple of days before the show my fam and I had a great time. We cant wait till the next one!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> I healingrd it was a good turnout, Much props to MAJESTICS for a good turnout.


Wrong link mr glasshouse this is iela new years day picnic


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

I know ha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> View attachment 415487
> View attachment 415489
> View attachment 415490
> View attachment 415492
> ...


Tight pics roy


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Off the hook. I know Latins Finest was having a good time!!!


Good pic latins finest looking good


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

hcat54 said:


> Even though I sold my car a couple of days before the show my fam and I had a great time. We cant wait till the next one!


Thanks 
That's right hcat54 thanks for coming with your family thanks for the post homie im were also looking forward to next year


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 412393
> 
> 
> See ya Sunday!!!!


Gracias elite for coming to support strong hey that spot u guys got was a good spot at the Dom on the grass everyone was jocking the spot u guys posted up at thank u per iela


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

JERRI said:


> *:thumbsup:EMPIRE'S FINEST CC HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY WITH FAMILY & FRIEND'S GOOD TRUN OUT WE ALL NEED TO KEEP THIS GOING
> *


To the top empires finest


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> What a way to start off 2012!!!!!! What a great day!!!! What more could we ask for? It was a beautiful California day, lowriders shinning, grills grilling and everyone came out to show that they want to make a difference in this Lowrider Lifestyle. The Alliance has been up and running for a little over 6 months and the first event was a total success. There was over 40 car clubs and over 350 cars in attendance. Let’s not forget the solo riders doing it big also. Just imagine the future events!!! I feel honored to be able to be part of such a great movement. Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance definitely made an impact on the lowrider scene today. To the Top for the IELA!!!!!!!!


That right big jess


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> To the top empires finest











HERE YOU GO SPORTY TO THE TOP ONTARIO CLASSICS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

guss68imp said:


> TTT for the I.E.L.A. TRAFFIC CC had a good time. :thumbsup:


Thanks for coming out big Guss it was Firme kicking it with u homie hey tell Louie Gracias for that king size taco that taco was poping and that augacate was bombay to the top big traffic see u soon Guss


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

BAJITO C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> HERE YOU GO SPORTY TO THE TOP ONTARIO CLASSICS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank u homie I gota get a computer thank u


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Thanks for coming out big Guss it was Firme kicking it with u homie hey tell Louie Gracias for that king size taco that taco was poping and that augacate was bombay to the top big traffic see u soon Guss


Orale sporty!.. It was a our pleasure to roll!!, I.E.l.A is putting It down!. looking forward for years to come to be their for sure kicking it with all the good people we r surrounded with:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

It was a great turnout and seeing the kids having somewhere to play and ride there low rider bikes was nice since there the next generation we need to show them a good time as we have one all about the unity of families in the inland empire can't wait to see the unity continue to grow with future events god bless all


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Bajito OG said:


> BAJITO C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


It was good seeing you guys out there, Hopefully Bajito will concider joining the Alliance!! Hit me up if you need more info!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> It was good seeing you guys out there, Hopefully Bajito will concider joining the Alliance!! Hit me up if you need more info!!


Alex dont forget the info for SABOR A MI C.C.


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

socalconcepts said:


> It was a great turnout and seeing the kids having somewhere to play and ride there low rider bikes was nice since there the next generation we need to show them a good time as we have one all about the unity of families in the inland empire can't wait to see the unity continue to grow with future events god bless all


:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Alex dont forget the info for SABOR A MI C.C.


ok will do


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Gracias elite for coming to support strong hey that spot u guys got was a good spot at the Dom on the grass everyone was jocking the spot u guys posted up at thank u per iela


Thanks for having us bro we had a great time out there and close to home!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Good pic latins finest looking good


Thanks sporty. U know we were all representing. TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA SO CAL HAD A GREAT TIME. THIS IS THE WAY A NEW YEARS PICNIC SHOULD BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Elite64 said:


> Thanks for having us bro we had a great time out there and close to home!


Close to home n free no drama I was luving it too


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Thanks sporty. U know we were all representing. TTT


That's right jose u guys looked good out there homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD A GREAT TIME AT THIS EVENT TTT:thumbsup:*


To the top family affair


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Sporty67 said:


> To the top family affair


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*GREAT TURN OUT T T T:h5:*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

gris posted up by her 48 panel.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> View attachment 415861
> gris posted up by her 48 panel.


Rolling


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> That's right jose u guys looked good out there homies


You know I was thinking that we should have a event like this before the summer. This reminds me of elisian park when I was a kid. But with out all the bad stuff. I think alot of clubs would come out to this. ???


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We are planing an event every quarter (3 months). The next one is scheduled for the Saturday before Easter at Fairmont Park we are working out details right now. Follwing that maybe something in the high desert then using the Soboba Show like our Supershow. That's what we are thinking.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

G2G_Al said:


> We are planing an event every quarter (3 months). The next one is scheduled for the Saturday before Easter at Fairmont Park we are working out details right now. Follwing that maybe something in the high desert then using the Soboba Show like our Supershow. That's what we are thinking.


THE SOBOBA FOR THE SUPER SHOW IS COOL..DUKE AND HIS CLUB AND TRIBE PUT ALOT OF WORK AND $ INTO THIS SHOW JUST NEED TO PASS THE WORD AROUND :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> We are planing an event every quarter (3 months). The next one is scheduled for the Saturday before Easter at Fairmont Park we are working out details right now. Follwing that maybe something in the high desert then using the Soboba Show like our Supershow. That's what we are thinking.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> We are planing an event every quarter (3 months). The next one is scheduled for the Saturday before Easter at Fairmont Park we are working out details right now. Follwing that maybe something in the high desert then using the Soboba Show like our Supershow. That's what we are thinking.


Wow Alex. That would be nice. The saboba super show is a great show!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This was all dicussed at the last meeting. We are on the move


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> This was all dicussed at the last meeting. We are on the move


TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*

*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*

**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**

BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hahaha that's shits funny with those lil dirty white boys dancing no affence to white folk but them lil white boys dancing is some funny shit


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

What happened to the china ladys dancing can't find em wanted to show it to my homie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> You know I was thinking that we should have a event like this before the summer. This reminds me of elisian park when I was a kid. But with out all the bad stuff. I think alot of clubs would come out to this. ???[/QUOTE
> Fairmont park jose is the next location iela is planning on hitting we're gona be posting the date after next Tuesday come to our meeting if u can at bakers of main and the 60 _at 7


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tttt


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

G2G_Al said:


> It was good seeing you guys out there, Hopefully Bajito will concider joining the Alliance!! Hit me up if you need more info!!


uffin: BAJITO C.C. WILL CONTINUE TO SUPPORT I.E.L.A. SHOWS, ECT.. !:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bajito OG said:


> uffin: BAJITO C.C. WILL CONTINUE TO SUPPORT I.E.L.A. SHOWS, ECT.. !:thumbsup: TTT


That's right bajitos


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Next Tuesday


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT 
*


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*they look half mexican thats where they get those fucked up moves*


Sporty67 said:


> Hahaha that's shits funny with those lil dirty white boys dancing no affence to white folk but them lil white boys dancing is some funny shit


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

66 buick said:


> *they look half mexican thats where they get those fucked up moves*


Proly true homie we don't have rythem either


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Proly true homie we don't have rythem either


Hahaha that's fucked up


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Im glad the car clubs that came to the iela picnic chose to be part in making their own history instead of somebody else's to the top inland empire Lowrider alliance fucken huge turn out for our first annual and considering all the other picnics that were taking place great turn out.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*cruise into the sunset roll call.
this sunday jan 8, 2012

**GOODTIMES I.E
GOODTIMES .E.L.A 
GOODTIMES CONVERTIBLES
Latins finest
Westside 
Latin luxury
Uniques 
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST 
ROYAL FAMILIA 
E ST CRUIZERS 
GROUPE 
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION 
ROLLERZ ONLY 
GANGS TO GRACE 
STYLISTICS I.E. 
LATIN BOMBAS 
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C
. EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
NATIVE CC
SHOWTIME 
MANIACOS
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS if I missed anyone let me know *​


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> What happened to the china ladys dancing can't find em wanted to show it to my homie


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


>


Hahaha dam she getting down


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


>


That shits funny


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Im glad the car clubs that came to the iela picnic chose to be part in making their own history instead of somebody else's to the top inland empire Lowrider alliance fucken huge turn out for our first annual and considering all the other picnics that were taking place great turn out.


TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm gonna try to make it. My jale I work usually in the late afternoon but I'll see what the heck I can do. But I'm sure Richard is probly gonna come thru. 





Sporty67 said:


> ElProfeJose said:
> 
> 
> > You know I was thinking that we should have a event like this before the summer. This reminds me of elisian park when I was a kid. But with out all the bad stuff. I think alot of clubs would come out to this. ???[/QUOTE
> > Fairmont park jose is the next location iela is planning on hitting we're gona be posting the date after next Tuesday come to our meeting if u can at bakers of main and the 60 _at 7


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I'm gonna try to make it. My jale I work usually in the late afternoon but I'll see what the heck I can do. But I'm sure Richard is probly gonna come thru.
> 
> 
> Firme jose its gona be a good meet


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*hay can we get them to proforn at the next show she looks bangen*


bigtroubles1 said:


>


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

66 buick said:


> *hay can we get them to proforn at the next show she looks bangen*


Hahaha that's right 66buick


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

To funny


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> ElProfeJose said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna try to make it. My jale I work usually in the late afternoon but I'll see what the heck I can do. But I'm sure Richard is probly gonna come thru.
> ...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Sporty67 said:
> 
> 
> > Right on sporty. And btw. That dancing Asian laid is funny ass he'll. She's la chona china
> ...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

66 buick said:


> *hay can we get them to proforn at the next show she looks bangen*


That's hynas putting it down fuck yea we should get her for cruz into the sunset


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*
*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*
**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**
BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------

